# Lookn for a boat rod



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

OK guys dont go telln my sand flea buddies I am lookn for a boat rod or they might make fun of me  
What I am lookn for is a boat rod that will be good for cobia and striper action and yea I know a custom would be great but for boat starter rod that I will only use a few times and with out dumpn my lifes savings into one what should I be lookn for? I have Wally World, Bass Pro Shop and a few other places to romp threw to find what I need but dad always told me *Go to Doc when your head hurts and a plumber when your tolite is stoped up and dont get them mixed up  * so I went to the boating board for a boat rod question. 
Thanks for da help.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Shooter, 
If you look at some muskie rods.. they are very light and they have some backbone in them.. I believe Light House on Shore DR have the Daiwa Heartland series.. might be for the job. ... just a thought...


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

Check out a combo with a Penn 320 reel, usually comes with a Penn special boat rod. The rod is probably a bit too stiff (overkill), but they are a good deal. You may find a combo with a lighter rod with that reel. They usually have them at Basspro or Boaters World in Hpt. Anyhow, that would work for any heavy fishing like cobia and is good for striper trolling with heavy cannonballs/mojos or stretch 25's.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks guys, I have a good reel already and was just wondern what rod would be best for an all around cobe and striper stick.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Shooter,

I picked up a Sweeeeeet Tica Boat Rod (20-40lb) from The Bait Shack in Portsmouth that is absolutly awesome. The also have it in a 50-80 pound class.

Everyone I have Hoed with recently has loved it and thought it was a custom. About $69.99 for the rod!

Check out Digital Dagger for the picture, but here is the description:

TICA BOAT STAND UP RODS BCMA Series 
* A unique epoxy binds together fiberglass and high modules graphite to produce a strong and dependable rod that will hold its own with the best in its class. 
* Light Sic/Tin coated ring to reduce friction. 
* Tica's unique tubular reel seat design 


Model Length Action Type Line Wt. Lure Wt. Pcs. Price 
BCMA318301 6ft(1.83m) MH Stand Up 12 - 30 1 - 3 1 $68.00 
BCMA418301 6ft(1.83m) H Stand Up 25 - 40 1 - 3.5 1 $72.00 
BCMA421301 7ft(2.13m) H Stand Up 25 - 40 0.75 - 3.5 1 $74.00


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Shooter,

Check and see if your Wally-World has a Berkley BigWater Lightning rod...7 foot med/hvy. I've caught a bunch of sharks 3-5 feet on the thing and it hasn't whimpered a bit....37 bucks, too.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

Railroader said:


> Shooter,
> 
> Check and see if your Wally-World has a Berkley BigWater Lightning rod...7 foot med/hvy. I've caught a bunch of sharks 3-5 feet on the thing and it hasn't whimpered a bit....37 bucks, too.


 Just bought one here in Richmond ,aint got to use it yet tho


----------

